
Ask HN: CS job in environmental movement? - Lingual_Ape
I just graduated college and am looking for a Computer science job that is involved with the environment. 
Any ideas of certain companies I should apply for or a great resource to use to apply for jobs in this field?
======
lazyasciiart
Try looking for developer jobs involving GIS, which seems to be part of a lot
of environmental related stuff. If you can do e.g. the Penn State online
course that's an introduction to GIS, that might help you get a feel for the
field too.

